# Wifi



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi , I'm having massive problems with netcom and their wifi , it's consistently buffering every 30 secs , I have 6mg they have been out but can't find nothing wrong ? Obviously watching TV is a no go 😳, can anyone recommend a good wifi service please as I've had enough with netcom


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Abandon wifi and use Powerline adapters - our TV streaming was transformed by this form of hardwiring.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Mac , I will have a look at these


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi , I'm having massive problems with netcom and their wifi , it's consistently buffering every 30 secs , I have 6mg they have been out but can't find nothing wrong ? Obviously watching TV is a no go 😳, can anyone recommend a good wifi service please as I've had enough with netcom


Net com are a wireless provider aren't they? In other words, your service is not hard wired into the house. This would be your problem, and would be solved by an ISP like Cyta or Primetel. We are with Cyta and have been very happy with the service provided. They have also just announced that their internet packages are to double in bandwidth (we go from 6Mbps to 10Mbps) with no increase in price.

Like MacManiac, we also use Powerline adaptors. These use the power sockets to carry the Wi Fi signal throughout the house. In our case, we were getting a poor signal in the back bedroom downstairs (which Letitia uses as a Craft Room) and the Guest Bedroom upstairs. We use a Powerline adaptor in the Living Room connected to the Wireless Router and the electrical socket. In the Craft Room, Letitia's Mac is connected to another Powerline adaptor in an electrical socket. This allows two things:

1. Her Mac is effectively hard wired to the Living Room Router.
2. Her Mac acts as a wireless router so her iPad and iPhone are connected to the Internet via the Mac.

In the Guest Bedroom upstairs, I have a Powerline adaptor which is plugged into an electrical socket and also a spare wireless router which gives the same Wi Fi signal strength as the main Router in the Living Room.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice David , I was looking at Cyta last night , I think I will do as you have done get cyta in and then get some power adapters


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Net com are a wireless provider aren't they? In other words, your service is not hard wired into the house. This would be your problem, and would be solved by an ISP like Cyta or Primetel. We are with Cyta and have been very happy with the service provided. They have also just announced that their internet packages are to double in bandwidth (we go from 6Mbps to 10Mbps) with no increase in price.
> 
> Like MacManiac, we also use Powerline adaptors. These use the power sockets to carry the Wi Fi signal throughout the house. In our case, we were getting a poor signal in the back bedroom downstairs (which Letitia uses as a Craft Room) and the Guest Bedroom upstairs. We use a Powerline adaptor in the Living Room connected to the Wireless Router and the electrical socket. In the Craft Room, Letitia's Mac is connected to another Powerline adaptor in an electrical socket. This allows two things:
> 
> ...


Easy to say that it will be solved by Cyta or Primetel. A huge amount of households in Cyprus can't get wired connection from any provider, and the only option is a wireless provider. We are one of them.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Easy to say that it will be solved by Cyta or Primetel. A huge amount of households in Cyprus can't get wired connection from any provider, and the only option is a wireless provider. We are one of them.


Correct Anders - some remote properties cannot get Cyta or Primetel. However I believe that gasman lives in Peyia.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I did not realise that your provider was wifi and not wired. I would echo David's sentiment about going with a wired provider. As has been stated, Cyta are doubling speeds with no price increase and we welcome that. Just think what I'll be able to do with 8 Mb. A little birdie told me last night that the speed increase in this area will take place on 1st December.

As far as Powerline is concerned, Alan, do make sure that the router electrical socket and the area/s you want to connect to are on the same electrical circuit, otherwise they won't work. We were advised not to buy them in Cyprus by a local shop as they are marked up quite dramatically. I was quoted €80,00 for a pair, whereas Amazon sell them for half of that. In the end we bought some from a guy in Tremithousa for €15,00 (which appealed to my frugal nature).

They work brilliantly and almost completely eradicate buffering when you are streaming TV. Good luck.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Correct Anders - some remote properties cannot get Cyta or Primetel. However I believe that gasman lives in Peyia.


We live in Pissouri, where about 30% can't get wires. Remote? Don't think so

But we have a very good local provider, no problem with TV or anything else


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> We live in Pissouri, where about 30% can't get wires. Remote? Don't think so
> 
> But we have a very good local provider, no problem with TV or anything else


Good. No problem then...


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Alan, I thought this might be useful.

18 best Powerline adapters 2015/2016 UK - Test Centre - PC Advisor


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Mac , appreciate all your help , we move to Emba in 2 weeks so will check with cyta if they do wired , it's close to Paphos than peyia so hopefully they should


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> Alan, I thought this might be useful.
> 
> 18 best Powerline adapters 2015/2016 UK - Test Centre - PC Advisor


It seem to me that it is not an indoor problem, it is a provider problem


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

None of the wireless services were workable for us here in Peyia. We were an inch away from going with MTN, but when I asked the girlie in the shop if I could return the device should it be unable to pick up a signal, the answer was no (huh?). Further research by Mrs Spadge revealed that despite assurances to the contrary from said girlie, we were outside of their broadcast area.

Went with Cyta in the end and have been extremely happy. So, yes, thumbs up from the Spadgesters for the big C


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Checked out cyta and primetel .. Cyta 180 euro installation then 43 euro per month for 6 meg.. Primetel installation free 60 euro connection then 34 euro per month for 6 meg , but can't do for 3 weeks , cyta can do in 5 working days


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

Living down in Sea Caves area, been with NETCOM FOR THE LAST 4 months, also have 6mb contract. We suffered a number of instances late last week where we had severe buffering due to a download speed of less than 2 mb & at one point lost the internet altogether. A phone call to NETCOM ensued in which they informed us that the system was currently receiving a number of upgrades. Since the weekend, and currently we have experienced no issues whatsoever, in fact have ran a number of speed tests at various times over the last few days, we have not dropped below 5.6mb download, the majority of the time we have been running at just over 12mb; 12.53 a few minutes ago, no buffering whatsoever....more than happy with the system. We do have powerline adaptors installed which did make a tangible difference to the speed on installation & provide Wifi throughout our property. What has NETCOM said to you regarding your poor reception?


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

They came round on Friday to advise we are getting 6meg , but since Sunday the TV has been constantly Buffering making it impossible to watch , I'm going to go with a wired company as I feel it may be the better solution than having a small dish on the roof


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

gasman1065 said:


> Checked out cyta and primetel .. Cyta 180 euro installation then 43 euro per month for 6 meg.. Primetel installation free 60 euro connection then 34 euro per month for 6 meg , but can't do for 3 weeks , cyta can do in 5 working days


Be careful. 

Primetel require a Cyta line to already exist before they are able to accept you as a customer. Also, they will provide a landline as part of their package, which you can decline with Cyta (you simply ask for a 'naked line'). The price for a Cyta line sounds about right, but as I said, this is due to be upgraded to 10Mbps for no extra cost.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks David , had an email from cyta that 1st dec for that Month their installation is free and as you said they are doubling their speeds , so I've decided to go with cyta


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We're very happy with CYTA. We also had free internet installation in December 2013. Last year took advantage of temporarily disconnecting whilst we were away - a considerable saving. Then we've just had a 'free month' in September as we had completed 11 months connection. Currently paying €34.51 for 6 MB. Also have landline which comes in handy for certain services that our mobiles cannot provide and also the 1018 overseas calls are much cheaper than standard costs. No buffering since we have had the Magbox + subscription service from Computer SOS last May.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's great news Clare thank you


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

We have just taken a long term rental on in lower peyia. It had the phone sockets etc so we assumed no problem for wired internet etc. Had Cyta techs out and they said there are "no wires" going to the second Floor apartments and to put them in would be "much, much work,,you understand?!" Well frankly we don't...but we are not allowed to alter the property in anyway so how can we get UK tv channels and Internet? We have a very large TV which is effectively an expensive paperweight now! I appreciate that I should have done my homework better but any advice on alternative providers or installations would be appreciated. Oddly enough the previous TV *could *receive 1 Russian music channel...?! Thanks.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

bikemedic said:


> We have just taken a long term rental on in lower peyia. It had the phone sockets etc so we assumed no problem for wired internet etc. Had Cyta techs out and they said there are "no wires" going to the second Floor apartments and to put them in would be "much, much work,,you understand?!" Well frankly we don't...but we are not allowed to alter the property in anyway so how can we get UK tv channels and Internet? We have a very large TV which is effectively an expensive paperweight now! I appreciate that I should have done my homework better but any advice on alternative providers or installations would be appreciated. Oddly enough the previous TV *could *receive 1 Russian music channel...?! Thanks.


Presumably the 'much, much work' will cost much, much money - but the question is who pays? If Cyta, then the simplest solution is to ask your Landlord for permission. Not altering the property is unlikely to include having a service like Cyta installed.

If, on the other hand, Cyta expect you to pay I would find it surprising if the amount was any larger than the standard installation charge, which I understand is waived as a special offer in December. However, if the cost was exhorbitant then your final option would be a WISP.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Presumably the 'much, much work' will cost much, much money - but the question is who pays? If Cyta, then the simplest solution is to ask your Landlord for permission. Not altering the property is unlikely to include having a service like Cyta installed.
> 
> If, on the other hand, Cyta expect you to pay I would find it surprising if the amount was any larger than the standard installation charge, which I understand is waived as a special offer in December. However, if the cost was exhorbitant then your final option would be a WISP.


Cyta will probably not pay, their point of service is where the wire go in to the house.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Cyta will probably not pay, their point of service is where the wire go in to the house.


If there is a wire going to the building on the ground floor, then it should be a simple matter to connect apartments on other floors. Otherwise, no apartments would have connections. It's just a wire, after all...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> If there is a wire going to the building on the ground floor, then it should be a simple matter to connect apartments on other floors. Otherwise, no apartments would have connections. It's just a wire, after all...


Ofc. it is an easy thing, depending of where their wire comes in, can be in the other end of the house. But if there is already outlets, then there should be pipes in the wall already


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Perhaps the way forward is to ask your landlord to sort it out, as Internet access is an absolute must for most expats here. When we moved into our current home a couple of years ago, a line had to be laid underground about 250 metres from the road to the house. This was laid underground and then Cyta arrived to wire up to the box outside the house. Although the underground channel was already there, he still had to arrange for his guys to have the wire to be pulled through, and concrete covers indicating what had been laid underground to be fitted every 40 metres or so.

The whole process took three men a few days to do. The landlord's electrician had to do most of the work and then Cyta came to approve it. I know it did not cost a fortune to do as our landlord just said that it needed to be done. We had this done in December, 2013, when there was a similar deal with free installation from Cyta.

The bottom line is that wired connection will always be better than WISP and, knowing what we do now about landlords and "tenancy agreements" in Cyprus, I would be tempted to tell the landlord that no wired connection is a deal breaker. There are empty properties by the thousand in Cyprus, and unless your apartment is your absolute dream, consider moving. 

That said, we have just signed a new five year lease on our home here. Good luck with whatever happens, and I hope there is a resolution to your problem soon.


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Many thanks to all above for your ideas. Please excuse my ignorance but what is a WISP...presumably not the one called Will...?! Our contract ties us in for the full 12 months and includes clauses precluding a whole range of situations....we have spent a great deal of time and effort locating the current property following re-location at the beginning of the month. I wouldn't say it is our "dream" rental, but it was what we could afford and what we could reasonably find without spending loads of time going around looking for properties. I don't believe the landlord will pay. We have not met many of the other residents yet, but when we do we will no doubt be asking what their solutions are. What I don't understand is how the original TV was able to get the Russian channel? we have not been up on the roof yet, but the "satellite! plug has bben removed from the wall and connected to a Humax box...??? Odd.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

bikemedic said:


> ?..what is a WISP...


*W*ireless *I*nternet *S*ervice *P*rovider

These provide a wireless service to areas which are either remote or economically not viable to connect a wired service.

Some WISPs in Cyprus:

https://www.cytel.com.cy

http://www.cosmoswireless.com/network.html

http://skynet-wisp.com.cy

http://netcomcyprus.com


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Ah..I see. Thank you for that.
Next question then is...can anyone recommend a good WISP?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

That is why I put my comment about "tenancy agreements" in my response. They are not worth the paper they are written on - and certainly do not appear to be binding on landlord or tenant. I hope that if your approach to your landlord is reasonable, then his response would also be in the same vein. Perhaps you could (if you are convinced that you are going to stay longer than a year) offer to split the cost with him, as you would be making the property more "rentable" than it is now.

But, as they said in some long-forgotten TV programme, "The decision is yours".


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bikemedic said:


> Many thanks to all above for your ideas. Please excuse my ignorance but what is a WISP...presumably not the one called Will...?! Our contract ties us in for the full 12 months and includes clauses precluding a whole range of situations....we have spent a great deal of time and effort locating the current property following re-location at the beginning of the month. I wouldn't say it is our "dream" rental, but it was what we could afford and what we could reasonably find without spending loads of time going around looking for properties. I don't believe the landlord will pay. We have not met many of the other residents yet, but when we do we will no doubt be asking what their solutions are. What I don't understand is how the original TV was able to get the Russian channel? we have not been up on the roof yet, but the "satellite! plug has bben removed from the wall and connected to a Humax box...??? Odd.


A WISP is a wireless internet service provider, meaning you have an antenna to get internet instead of wires.

If I am not wrong, you have Fusion Internet in Peyia, they have an extremely good reputation. There is also Blue internet, with the same good reputation


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> *W*ireless *I*nternet *S*ervice *P*rovider
> 
> These provide a wireless service to areas which are either remote or economically not viable to connect a wired service.
> 
> ...


Cosmos Wireless don't answer phone or mail. They state that they have an antenna in Pissouri, which is not true. reading reviews on various forums I would not go close to them


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Anders, many thanks for that. I am thinking that there may be an antenna already installed somewhere due to the reception of the Russian music videos. The satellite cable (similar to what we had in the UK for Sky HD) appears to come out of the aerial socket fro above, leading me to assume that there must be an antenna on/in roof spaces somewhere. Blue.Net apparently stream Russian content so this seems the most likely. I will go in to see them on Monday/Tuesday next week for some advice. It may be that they did the installation in which case it should be relatively simple to transfer bills to us?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bikemedic said:


> Hi Anders, many thanks for that. I am thinking that there may be an antenna already installed somewhere due to the reception of the Russian music videos. The satellite cable (similar to what we had in the UK for Sky HD) appears to come out of the aerial socket fro above, leading me to assume that there must be an antenna on/in roof spaces somewhere. Blue.Net apparently stream Russian content so this seems the most likely. I will go in to see them on Monday/Tuesday next week for some advice. It may be that they did the installation in which case it should be relatively simple to transfer bills to us?


Very simple to change. Their best package give you 8 Mbit down and 2 Mbit up for 40€ which is good for a Wisp


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi All, well we went with Fusion and they installed today. Looks really good on our TV and the internet is good too...so far, no probs.
Only problem we do have is that there are no subtitles for English channels such as BBC 1, 2 etc,,,which is useless for me as I really need the titles to follow programmes due to my hearing problems. I suppose I assumed that the subtitles would be available...if we could get the program then we could get the subtitles too, but apparently not. Fusion are looking into it for me but are not confident that they can help. Anyone out there got any suggestions please?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bikemedic said:


> Hi All, well we went with Fusion and they installed today. Looks really good on our TV and the internet is good too...so far, no probs.
> Only problem we do have is that there are no subtitles for English channels such as BBC 1, 2 etc,,,which is useless for me as I really need the titles to follow programmes due to my hearing problems. I suppose I assumed that the subtitles would be available...if we could get the program then we could get the subtitles too, but apparently not. Fusion are looking into it for me but are not confident that they can help. Anyone out there got any suggestions please?


Zes Fusion is a good provider. The subtitles is strange though. If you can get them in UK you should be able here. For sure it is not a Fusion problem. I sent a question to the TV provider we use NTV. Will see what they answer


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Anders,
Thanks for that. I have posted this problem separately too in case anyone else may have some ideas.

Tony.


----------

